# lenses on ebay from hong kong, taiwan etc



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

has anybody ever purchased a lense on ebay from any of these countries or even from the us? just wondered if these are the real deal or some kinda fake lense scam.

rich


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Not too sure about that, but try one stop digital, they are a company based in hong kong, with very competitive prices, and i think they even beat/match prices....

I have bought a couple of lenses from them, and they are highly recommeded on other sites too....


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Do you have a link?


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

I haven't purchased via e-bay, but ave had a lens collected for me in HK, i paid £168 the retail price here was £330

If your looking to buy at a deal theres a guy on e-bay named kerso, he will do you a good deal! he's based in the usa now, but send's items via his family in Scotland.

These are also very good.

http://www.onestop-digital.com/catalog/

Rob.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I got both my Canon 70-200 f4L and 300m f4L IS from a US ebay seller.

Warrenty may possibly the only grey area.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

RaH said:


> I haven't purchased via e-bay, but ave had a lens collected for me in HK, i paid £168 the retail price here was £330
> 
> If your looking to buy at a deal theres a guy on e-bay named kerso, he will do you a good deal! he's based in the usa now, but send's items via his family in Scotland.
> 
> ...


For an even better price then join the Talk Photography forum, and get an even better price from Kerso :thumb: Ssssssh don't tell anyone


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

These are gray imports. The issue arises a) because you may have to pay VAT and import duty when they arrive, and b) because you have no proper warranty. Most, if not all, the HK sellers will tell you to send the lens back to them and they will fix it, rather than it going to Canon. Depends on how important the lens, or should I say, having it all the time is to you. I admit I bought a few from the US but these were via a friend, so no chance of VAT etc but I would have had to have gotten them fixed myself if I'd wanted to because the warranty was US based.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Think you will find no duty on lenses, although a different story for bodies.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You know what - I never knew that! You will still be liable for VAT IIRC though.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

V8burble said:


> Think you will find no duty on lenses, although a different story for bodies.


Not true unfortunately - lens are no different from anything else purchased abroad !

If customs pick it up you will be liable to the import duties.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

You sure?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Rich said:


> Not true unfortunately - lens are no different from anything else purchased abroad !
> 
> If customs pick it up you will be liable to the import duties.


No - he's right - Lenses are DUTY exempt. Just looked it up on taric.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Ye' let me tell the Mrs.... it's not just her.... I can be to


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

What is taric - interested to know more as I paid duty on mine ?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

the duty tariff website


----------



## reefer110 (Sep 29, 2008)

FWIW I've used Onestop & Kerso (Ian) both are/were faultless. Apart from these two I've had a 300 2.8 Canon lens in from another seller in Japan....you DO need to be careful on the import duty. Alot of the far east ebay sellers will mark the item up at leser values to avoid duty but it will have implications on any claim you may have to make if the item goes missing in transit for one. Warranty is also an issue, if you take/send a grey import lens into Canon/Nikon for repair dont be surprised if you get the 3rd degree


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

duty and VAT are different - you will always pay VAT even if the item doesnt attract additional duty....

I have got lots of accessories etc from HK, but wouldnt buy a pricey lens there for the reasons above.


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

Have bought a couple of lens kits from Hong Kong seller about 18 months ago no problems at all until the post office got it they would not release it til i paid an "import tax" was about £8 or thereabouts but had no problems with the seller


----------



## C6REW (Mar 13, 2007)

Bought a few bits for my camera from Hong Kong Supplies, one of the suppliers on eBay.

However I bought a lens which was supposedly in stock. Ad said it would be shipped same day you bought it. After 10 days, no shipment and no response to my emails and requests for information, I got fed up and told them, eBay and paypal that they had 24 hours and I would contact my credit card company.

Within a few hours, eBay had arranged a cancellation of the transaction and my money was refunded.

I then bought from here:

www.camerabox.co.uk

But that was not the end of it. Hong Kong Supplies sent me a message soon after saying that they would report me for bidding on a product and not paying for it. I contacted eBay and they said they could do nothing until I had been reported. Got annoyed with eBay and explained that they needed to deal with Hong Kong Supplies who are down as a super seller. In the end the report went in and I had to contact eBay who eventually removed the complaint.

For me it is just not worth hassle of buying from these traders, nor the concern over warranty or import taxes.

I have also bought from this company who are very easy to deal with and will match any UK price:

www.ukdigitalcameras.co.uk

Best regards

Chris


----------

